# 501 Leasing



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I wonder how many people are leasing a 501. I am leasing one under the Digital Plan and was wondering if E* should have an upgrade option to those who are leasing the 501 to the 508. Maybe this is wishful thinking, but I spoke to a CSR about this and he said to send E-mails to E* regarding this because it is possible that an option like this might be available in the future.


----------



## KhakiBoy (Jul 16, 2002)

Nevermind an upgrade to the 508, I want an upgrade to the 721!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If one could get a deal to lease it for $10 a month that would be a GREAT deal considering Tivo charges that, and you would not even have to purchase the receiver, so its like if you pay the rate that the PVR features go for then you get the receiver included without having to pay for it. Maybe they could make it as cheap as $5 for the 508 and then $10 for the 721.


----------

